# December flounder gigging - special pricing!!!



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

December is just a few days away, and flounder gigging season re-opens on December 1st. The first 3 weeks of December is the best time of the year to get giant flounder. Flounder in the 6-8 pound range are common every night during this period, with a few scattered 8-10 pound fish every year.

The flounder limit during the first 2 weeks of December is 2 fish per person, and then goes back to 5 fish limit on December 15th. *During this 2 week period, my prices are $100 less than my normal advertised rates on my website.

* * I still have plenty of open dates, listed below:*
* December 4, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 15, 19, 20, 21, 23, 27-31.*

Below are some pictures from last December, this is what you can expect when booking a trip this time of year...

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

